# More Newbie Nakedness!!



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

As i am a novice to all this and couldnt contribute anything knowledgeable to the other thread, i thought as a week old owner of grinder and botomless PF that i would post my own experiences so far, and would be grateful of constructive criticism on what i can do better (though the results have been mostly good so far)

I start off by switching on my classic and attaching the PF

I then clear any retained grounds from the spout of the grinder by switching the machine off, and carefully dislodging them with a chopstick.










I usually get a gram or two out










Weigh the beans (currently using Happy Donkey Brazilean). I add a bit extra for wastage as the grinds seem to go everywhere at the moment, much to the wifes annoyance. When tidying my little boys toys away i found a little plastic dish which is great for pouring the beans in to. I then put it in the grinder on top of the beans and it stops them popcorning around










Put them in the grinder










More to follow.....


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

I then place the warmed PF on the scales and zeroise










Then grind, level and tamp


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Then extract for 27 seconds using a timer. On this one i did have a bit of water spritzing out, but it doesnt always happen. Hopefully with experience i can improve.



















This pour gave me 1.9 fl oz


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

The puck looked like this, is it about right??










Thanks for bearing with me, as i said, if i can do anything better please let me know.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think you've got the skills!


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thx gary, i think i am slowly getting a bit more consistent.

Just as well i drink mostly espresso though, cause after upgrading to the silvia steam wand on my classic i cant seem to texture milk to anything close to what it should resemble.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm struggling with the same as well! Classic + Silvia steam wand + me = Fail!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good to me. Nice slide show









Most importantly...How did the shot taste? For my taste I would most likely be aiming for around 23/24g (as a starting point) extracted from 15g of beans but if it tastes good that's all that matters.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks good to me *parxuk*. What tamper are you using?



parxuk said:


> Just as well i drink mostly espresso though, cause after upgrading to the silvia steam wand on my classic i cant seem to texture milk to anything close to what it should resemble.
> 
> 
> gazbea said:
> ...


Strange - it seems to be the upgrade that everybody recommends. Any idea what you chaps are doing differently? Did you use the plastic bit previously or just the short metal?

Al


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I either end up as hot milk or as too much froth. Got one almost right the other day but failed since. Practice, practice and more practice I guess!


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Monkey, am new to all this and had been under the impression that a double was 2fl oz, but have seen other experienced members on here pulling less volume so i want to start trying that and seeing how i get on.

The tamper is a 58mm stainless steel mota from cream supplies. A pretty good but not perfect fit.

Gazbea, i just seem to produce hot milk now. With the original gaggia wand i got to much froth, now i get none. More practice required me thinks!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

parxuk said:


> The tamper is a 58mm stainless steel mota from cream supplies. A pretty good but not perfect fit.


That's the one I've got - curved base though. As you say it's not the best fit, I usually end up spilling some of the grounds before doing the NSEW tamp.



parxuk said:


> Gazbea, i just seem to produce hot milk now. With the original gaggia wand i got to much froth, now i get none. More practice required me thinks!


I suppose all we can do is practice - at least milk is cheap, unlike the beans...

Al


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

onemac said:


> That's the one I've got - curved base though. As you say it's not the best fit, I usually end up spilling some of the grounds before doing the NSEW tamp.
> 
> I suppose all we can do is practice - at least milk is cheap, *unlike the beans...*
> 
> Al


Unless you work for a coffee roaster









500g = 50p


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Unless you work for a coffee roaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off!!







lol


----------

